# Common Client Questions?



## DrRoof11 (May 31, 2011)

Hopefully you guys can help me out a bit... I'm working on building a "roofing education" section for my company. We have one section for commercial roofing articles/FAQ and one for residential roofing info.

Eventually I'd like to have a list of 10-15 questions that are commonly asked by commercial clients. I can think of quite a few myself, but I'm wondering *what questions you guys get asked over and over again by commercial/industrial/institutional customers*?

I found this pretty easy for the residential side of the website, but commercial customers seem to vary a lot in needs/budgets/etc so it's a bit tougher... thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Does it really need to be torn off?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

How long can I expect (insert roof system here) to last?

How come its so expesive?

What is the difference in EPDM, TPO, PVC, BUR, Torch ect..?

How long will it take?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Pretty much "WHY?" on everything you bring up..and some..:yes:


----------



## David (Jun 8, 2011)

*Roof ?*

Can you just patch it?


----------



## David (Jun 8, 2011)

*?*

How long is your work gauranteed?


----------



## DrRoof11 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, all - will definitely be using a few of these! If you think of any more, please keep 'em coming


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh sorry I charge a $500 consultant's fee after the first 4 questions. Pm me if you need the contact info where to send the check


----------



## DrRoof11 (May 31, 2011)

*Haha*



1985gt said:


> Oh sorry I charge a $500 consultant's fee after the first 4 questions. Pm me if you need the contact info where to send the check


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Will the color stay the same?


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you do it for half the price?


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

Which is durable?(materials that you recommend to customer)
Any discount?


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Jul 27, 2011)

Don't forget general questions like:
*How do you choose a contractor?
*What roofing system is "best"?
*How do you know when to repair vs. recover vs. tear off?
*What happens to my warranty if you go out of business?
*What is a non pro-rated warranty?
*Why do I need a contractor that is insured and/or licensed?


Just a few off the top of my head...


----------



## mylacox (3 mo ago)

*1.* Do you offer warranty?
*2.* What is your return policy?
*3.* How long their roof will last?

Other questions include the cost of a new roof, the benefits of a new roof, and the best time to replace a roof.

Free Estimate


----------

